# Original Russian 91% Black Edition



## johan (14/5/14)

Russian 91% Rebuildable Atomizer (Black Edition With V1 Center Pin) for USD99.99 see here: http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BR0001&Click=98


----------



## johan (14/5/14)

Russian 91% Rebuildable Atomizer (Black Edition With V1 Center Pin) for USD99.99 see here: http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BR0001&Click=98??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/5/14)

Hi @Matthee it seems as if that link doesn't work


----------



## johan (14/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Hi @Matthee it seems as if that link doesn't work


 
Sorry my bad; just edited now and tested


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/5/14)

johan said:


> Sorry my bad; just edited now and tested



No Problems, thank you so much. Well spotted mate. This would definitely look like my first RBA.. Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (14/5/14)

I've got 2 on my way to me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (14/5/14)

That is a thing of beauty!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/5/14)

That is seriously good looking!


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

drool!


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Is V1 not the version that gave a lot of trouble, thus, they now have a V2?


----------



## Rex Smit (14/5/14)

That 8s a thing of beautie

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## Rex_Bael (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Is V1 not the version that gave a lot of trouble, thus, they now have a V2?


The V2 centre pin is the one with the issues, hence the roll back to V1 centre pin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> The V2 centre pin is the one with the issues, hence the roll back to V1 centre pin


Thanks, wondered which version was the troublesome one.


----------



## SVS1000 (14/5/14)

That on a Panzer BlackHawk


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

SVS1000 said:


> That on a Panzer BlackHawk


drool!


----------



## Rex Smit (14/5/14)

waiting for mine to arrive...


----------

